
 Facebook's internal valuation revealed: $3.75 billion - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9983579-7.html
======
vaksel
GM: 6 billion Facebook: 3.75 billion

At least they are more sensible now and dropped it from 16 billion. But it
kinda makes sense, youtube had less traffic and was more resource intensive
and it went for 1.5.

------
tialys
Ouch... that has to hurt Microsoft after what they paid for ad rights.

~~~
rory096
Not really. The press reporting a $15 billion valuation was bullshit; it
assumed that the only thing Microsoft was getting was the stake. In reality,
it got a lot more, including the advertisement contract.

~~~
bdotdub
Now they just have to find a way to make money and stop operating at a loss :)

I agree, though. Getting a stake in it isn't just about the money. They both
(microsoft and facebook) have powerful allies .

------
martythemaniak
sounds fair, given that LinkedIn recently got a $1B valuation.

